#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  GATE Mechanical Thermodynamics Question Bank by NODIA

## Ranigour

Download GATE Mechanical Question Bank on Thermodynamics bu NODIA





  Similar Threads: GATE Mechanical Nodia Books Vol. 1-4 GATE by r.k. nodia  here  for MECH   GATE GATE 2013 Solutions by Nodia Team The practice paper for GATE  in Thermodynamics for mechanical enigneering Gate 2012 Question Bank required??

----------


## ajaymaurya627

thank you very much

----------


## manoharan g

Thanks. If solution is made available, it would be too good.

----------

